# Swaddling



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi ya

Theres a thread in the bun in the oven section thats got us all a bit baffled regarding swaddling,  My own HV advises against it, whats your opinion  on it?

Donna


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

For some babies it works and for others it doesnt!

Im sitting on the fence as I dont really have any views eirther way...as it what makes your baby happy & contented. Did your HV explain why she didnt like it??

Sorry!

Jeanettex


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah, she said they're more at risk of cot death and they can't wriggle to wind themselves when they're swaddled.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

The research around swaddling and cot death is confusing!

Info taken from SIDS website (as on today 2006- please ensure you get regular updates fron their website as advice can and does change)

''Is it ok to swaddle my baby?
Different people swaddle in different ways, using different weight materials. It is therefore difficult to give definitive advice, except to advise if people swaddle their baby it's sensible to use thin materials, keep your baby's head uncovered, take care what other bedding and clothing you use (eg recognise that swaddling is instead of a blanket), and make sure that your baby does not get hot and sweaty.''

jxx


----------

